# Any Belgian shepherd or Tervuren experience??



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi everyone, I know everyone's cup
of tea is GSD, but I've to admit the fact that I like Belgian groneondel and Tervuren. I was wondering if there are folks who has experience with them. I hate to say this but if you compare them with your GSD. Malinois is out of the question for me. I feel like I can't meet its demands such as drive etc. let's hear ya.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Contact Denise Frenzi. Not sure how much she is breeding. Met her and her dogs in '97, when she just starting looking at starting in IPO. Very nice dogs that did all 3 phases, plus Utility, etc. 

One of the dogs she was working then - the grandson of that dog is training IPO with us, plus is doing incredible at agility. Excellent temperament, social and approachable in all situations. Cool thing is that I was able to see the grandfather work and now the grandson.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Ive trained both the turvs and the gronys. How they end up being depends largely on the lines they come from. They can be up there with the mals in terms of energy and working ability levels. Ive seen turvs doing mondio at high levels and ive seen turvs and gronys with no working ability left in them. You need to be careful because if you start with a puppy from a breeder which isnt purposely watering them down you could easily end up with a high drive one. Genetically there isnt much separating the belgian shepherds from each other aside from coat type. There are huge differences in the lines though some are like collies. Be careful when selecting a dog or breeder if you go that route.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

SitStay's BB is (or was) predominately Belgian in participation although they listed all breeds.
You might try them.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I have working tervueren and aside from the long hair, their genetics are exactly the same as the working malinois.

Show tervueren are completely different, and have a host of health and nerve issues. Epilepsy, gut cancer, eye issues. I actually don't even like the way they look- like over-hairy collies.

I have a few 15 week old working tervueren pups that I'm working with now, but as I said, they are malinois with a bit of extra hair and are all business. Fit for mondio, French ring, KNPV, and especially "real" work. I'm raising them as green dogs right now, because I want to see how they mature. Real nice looking pups.

Same story with the Belgian shepherds or groenendael. Can have the same genetics as a working malinois or be very different. Some breed tervueren more for agility, they are still working line but very open with next to no defense drive. Others have long-coat malinois that can be of whatever variety the malinios come in. From all prey to high fight drive... choose your flavor.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

*sigh* Normally I cut people posting from outside the U.S. Some slack. 



> I hate to say this but if you compare them with your GSD.


Tip: If you hate to say it then don't.


Now I just have to say I wish there were (or maybe there is?) a Belgian shepherd forum so we didn't have folks coming here telling us here on a *GSD* forum (doh) what our dogs can't do.

:help:


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Gwenhwyfair, I don't know why you get so annoyed over this topic? It has nothing to do abilities of german shepherds. There are many people in this forum owning other breeds than gsd, you have to understand this ok? It is very simple. My intention is to acquire ideas, and yes for now I'm not in the country, but as of January 2015 I'll be back to home, then what are you gonna say, or gonna cut me some slack lollllll


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

You list Turkey as your location I could not tell if English is your first language....

Since this is a GSD forum.

German shepherds do not compare in what way?

There are thousands of GSDs serving ably, nobly and well in the military and police (see Fama's story on this forum). There are many GSDs competing in agility, obedience, protection and bite sports not to mention beloved family pets. There are many GSDs serving as dogs for those with disabilities.

Now if you're looking to do ring sports then yeah you won't see as many GSDs but then that's not the end all be all of a breed either. A lot of hunters don't think malis compare to their retrievers either.

So what the heck is the point of coming here to say the breed to which this forum is dedicated doesn't compare?

Note, the above is a rhetorical question. :shrug:




VALIUM said:


> Gwenhwyfair, I don't know why you get so annoyed over this topic? It has nothing to do abilities of german shepherds. There are many people in this forum owning other breeds than gsd, you have to understand this ok? It is very simple. My intention is to acquire ideas, and yes for now I'm not in the country, but as of January 2015 I'll be back to home, then what are you gonna say, or gonna cut me some slack lollllll


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Gwenhwyfair, I feel sorry for people like you, however I can ask whatever question I want to ask. It is none of your business. Mind your own business, I know gsd capabilities, and you aren't the one who is gonna lecture me. And you can't make any discrimination if I don't live in US or not. But fortunately I live and continue to live, suck it up. People ask many questions on here. Belgians are dogs that resemble gsd many ways, this why I brought this up. If you dont like the topic or even you hate, you just walk away, ah I see know it is really hard to see decent people who have dignity nowadays.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've always loved the Turvs. See very few of them.

Bailliff - are there any breeders you know of that have working line? 

Valium - I believe you were comparing the GSD to the Mal to say that you couldn't handle a Mal and wanted to know about the other varieties? Is that correct? I would be interested in how the other varities compare to the GSD vs. a Mal as well. It's a good question!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Geez Gwen, since when can't people ask questions about other breeds of dogs here? I agree with Valium, not really your place to tell people what they can post or not post about.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Castlemaid said:


> Geez Gwen, since when can't people ask questions about other breeds of dogs here? I agree with Valium, not really your place to tell people what they can post or not post about.


:thumbup:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Malinois always come up in the threads about sport and real work -- bailiff, blitzkrieg , cliff , myself --- comparisons are always made .

When I did French ring a long time ago there was a guy that had a Turv - gorgeous animal -- he did okay, had problems with pressure , a little on the sensitive side not so robust in the roll with the punches , still gave his best to his limits .


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

***Moderator speaking***

Though this is clearly primarily a GSD forum, discussions about other breeds is allowed. If a topic is brought up that we don't want to discuss.. Then don't. 



Gwenhwyfair said:


> *sigh* Normally I cut people posting from outside the U.S. Some slack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Ginger was a Belgian Tervuren and was the most gentle dog I ever had. Problem with her, was she was very shy. She would always run to me for protection. She was a big dog, and very obedient and always wanted to please me. You have to watch though, because just like any other dogs out there, they have their problems. One problem is they can get is messed up eyesight. Lucky for me Ginger never had any problems like that. I wish I could find another one like her, but so far no such luck.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Jax thank you, you totally got me.!!!, I know my capabilities and I can't manage a high drive dog, gsd, malinois, etc. But as a companion, obedience and maybe agility I'm curious about their abilities as well. From outside, what I see is that Mals do the police work and tervs and the others do the rest (agility, show, obedience). This is why I brought it up. I respect and love gsd breed to death even though I had a very traumatic experience in the past. Now I'm a minpin person lol.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've met some Mal's at AKC events and they are nothing like the working Mal's. Taller, "prettier", and no personality. 

Have the Turvs, in the states, been bred for show ring rather than work? I saw one at a Australian Shepherd event doing obedience. Poor dog. Owned by an abusive ass. No wonder the dog was running away from him.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you moderators.!!!


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

[[/B]


VALIUM said:


> Now I'm a minpin person lol.



My min pin doesn't know she's not as big as a German Shepherd! Have always liked your signature with "the evil minpin" My min pin girl is called Kami for "Kamikaze." Mine has a wicked sense of humor and soooo much personality. She has no sense of ever being in trouble for her antics. She looks at me as if to say, "Aren't I impressive?!"


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Moriah as I read your post, i just saw my girl in yours. They are **** of character, aren't they?. So much personality to keep us on our toes all the time, they are ''King of Toys'' for sure.!!! kisses for Kami :wub:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I have know several Tervurens and Groenendaels; it is hit and miss. Check out the parents carefully to get an idea. Had a Mali in the past; never again, too intense.
I prefer the more laid back GSDs.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I reread the original post, a couple more times and realize my misunderstanding, some of the wording and punctuation threw me off. 

I thought the OP was saying GSDs can't compare to Belgian shepherds. I thought it was a put down of GSDs. I now realize that what the OP meant was for him/herself not as compared to GSDs in general.

It was this sentence that threw me off:* "I hate to say this but if you compare them with your GSD."*

For the record 'geez' is right because I really enjoy reading about other breeds. I sure would never intentionally tell someone coming here for advice on another breed to buzz off. 

My apologies to the OP for the misunderstanding.




Castlemaid said:


> Geez Gwen, since when can't people ask questions about other breeds of dogs here? I agree with Valium, not really your place to tell people what they can post or not post about.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

No need to feel sorry.

After reading Jax's interpretation I understood my mistake and apologized above.

It was an honest mistake and I did not mean anything personal against *you*.

I hope you find a very nice shepherd, of any type, that suits your needs and desires.



VALIUM said:


> Gwenhwyfair, I feel sorry for people like you, however I can ask whatever question I want to ask. It is none of your business. Mind your own business, I know gsd capabilities, and you aren't the one who is gonna lecture me. And you can't make any discrimination if I don't live in US or not. But fortunately I live and continue to live, suck it up. People ask many questions on here. Belgians are dogs that resemble gsd many ways, this why I brought this up. If you dont like the topic or even you hate, you just walk away, ah I see know it is really hard to see decent people who have dignity nowadays.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

There are quite a few tervs that trial around here in obedience, agility and conformation. Not as many groens but a few. I kind of see them like shelties - they are very soft, sweet, one person, shy dogs. They work beautifully, but do not do well with stress. These are 'show bred' dogs so I couldn't tell you what a working line Belgian is like. I was at a show last weekend and some of the really nice performing obedience/agility dogs I know were in the conformation ring at it took a lot of management on the handlers part to keep the dogs steady while the judges examined them - very nervous dogs.


----------



## laurajeanb (Apr 19, 2011)

I have had Tervs and now I have GSD. I loved my Tervs, I really did. There are different types of Tervs....the trick is knowing who you're dealing with. 

My female was extremely noise sensitive. She had a good amount of working drive though. 
Awesome herding dog. 
My male was quite sharp. 
The girl was mostly American, the male was American lines. 
I had an import female for a while that had no working ability whatsoever. 

When I say working drive in reference to the Tervs, it's more like performance ability, not true working drive. I hope that makes sense. When I was heavily involved in Tervuren, they had the highest percentage of AKC titled dogs. 

Denise Fenzi is breeding more of a working line Terv here in the US than anybody else. They come from Malinois though. Whoever said all prey was pretty correct. 

If I were going to do AKC performance sports again, I would def consider getting another Terv. For Schutzhund, though, I'm sticking with the tried-and-true GSD. Also, it is so much easier living with a super stable GSD than any of the Tervs I've had. Except for the shedding....give me a Terv over a GSD any day in that regard!

I hope this helps!

Laura


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I dont know of any breeders with working line turvs I would ever consider getting I just know there are good ones out there.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> No need to feel sorry.
> 
> After reading Jax's interpretation I understood my mistake and apologized above.
> 
> ...



Apology accepted, all is well...


----------

